# Making things fun?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm looking for a way to make music more than just me listening to the songs, I want some way of making it more interesting, (it's already interesting, I'd just like to add a little extra fun). Do any of you do anything extra with your listening time?


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Um, not really. I like to take walks when I listen to music. That doesn't make it more "fun", but doing something mindless like walking a certain route and looking at scenery helps me put more focus on the music.

To be honest, I don't like to do much else while listening to music, unless I've put something on just to fill in the background. 

Perhaps you could do something creative? Like drawing or painting or writing a story? Then again, music in that case would be in the background, and you might not pay much attention to it. I'm not sure.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 23, 2012)

I like to focus on a particular composer or style, and do some reading on the subject. Sometimes I'll listen to Pandora and try to guess the period and/or composer without looking. If I can identify the opus number, I buy myself ice cream.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For background listening I put my iPod on shuffle play and then indulge in "Name That Tune," trying to guess the piece or at least the composer. It might work with Spotify play lists too. Obviously if I'm engaged in deep listening of entire pieces this wouldn't work.

[or what Vlad said.^^]


----------

